# Just got a new 125g tank, need fish ideas.



## Age of Aquariums

I hope this is the right forum to post on, but anyways I just bought a 125g aquarium and would like to make it a reef with fish tank. I know there is a forum for posting about coral and invertebrate, but I need some fish ideas for the tank. I would like it to be very colorful.


----------



## usmc121581

First we need to know exactly what fish you are interest in. Like a preditor tank type, what corals you want because some fish will eat corals.


----------



## nbassis

I am a big fan of angels, I have a Queen Angel in one of mine and it is beautiful.


----------



## usmc121581

Theres so many possiblities. I am a big tang person. I have 3 in a 120gal.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I don't have a preference on anything, mainly because this is my first large reef tank, I have a 10,000 gallon tank but it is FOWLR. So anything you suggest, I will look around on liveaquaria for some corals and let you know what I like.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I like Humu Picasso trigerfish, but I don't thing they are reef compatible if I remember right. I looked at the compatibility chart on liveaquaria but they aren't specific enough. I also saw that they said clownfish get along with clownfish, and I heard on another form that that isn't true. I love clownfish though. My favorites are the percula clown and the ocellaris clown.


----------



## nbassis

Question for you, how much did you pay for your system. I am trying to compare prices to our out here in HAwaii.


----------



## usmc121581

Age of Aquariums said:


> I like Humu Picasso trigerfish, but I don't thing they are reef compatible if I remember right. I looked at the compatibility chart on liveaquaria but they aren't specific enough. I also saw that they said clownfish get along with clownfish, and I heard on another form that that isn't true. I love clownfish though. My favorites are the percula clown and the ocellaris clown.



With the trigger that will be the only fish in the tank when it gets bigger as they will be aggresive towards others. Also depends on the types of clowns. The ocellaris and percula clowns can be kept tegether as long as they are the same type, but any others is a no n. Unless they are a mating pair. LIke I took a risk when I added another yellow striped maroon clown when I had already had one. Now they are always together.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

My 125 is empty I built the stand and I haven't drilled the over flows on the stand. (They can with the tank) The tank itself is $325. (I know that the tank is probably the cheapest part of the system. )


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I like true percula clowns and o'solaris (false percula) clowns I had them both together in a 55g reef tank but I told everything in the tank after it started to sag through the 2nd story floor.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I meant ocellaris clowns typo.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I also like Naso Tangs.


----------



## usmc121581

Age of Aquariums said:


> I also like Naso Tangs.


Ill warn naso need alot of space and are only recommended for experts as the spears they have will slice your hand wide open if hadled wrong.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I used to have a naso tank in my 10,000 gallon tank. (or pond. )


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Sohal Tangs look nice too, but need more space than a 125 gallon tank. (Maybe I can get one for the 10,000g.) Are they easy to care for?


----------



## usmc121581

nbassis said:


> Question for you, how much did you pay for your system. I am trying to compare prices to our out here in HAwaii.



For who? Me I have $12,000 in vested into mine. I paid $525 for my tank and stand. But I work at the store.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Uh.... I'll let you know about the corals I chose later. I need to go fix a leak in the 10,000 gallon tank.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Ok the corals I would like to get are: 
2 Button Polyp - Med or
Colony Polyp - Med

2 Yellow Colony Polyp - Med

2 Hairy Mushroom Coral - Med

2 Bullseye Mushroom Coral - Med or
Green Fluorescent Mushroom Coral - Med

6 random Fiji Acropora

1 Acropora Coral, Color Tip Med

1 Horn Coral, Flourescent Med

1 Acropora Coral, Neon Med

1 Pavona Coral Med

1 Blue Tip Kimbeensis Acropora (Acropora kimbeensis)

1 Fireside Acropora (Acropora tenuis)

1 Australian Delicate Staghorn (Acropora sp.)

I might get more I might need less.


----------



## usmc121581

Well forget about the angel family. Your softies wont last long.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Which should I take off my list?


----------



## usmc121581

All the acro's should be good, theres no guarantee. But the others forget about. They will became an expensive snack. Also how far is summersville from beaufort SC?


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Summerville is just outside of Charleston.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Here is my fish list so far:

7 Blue Damsels?

1 or 2 Fiji Blue devil Damsels

2 Blue Sapphire Damsels?

7 Neon Blue Gobies

1 or 2 Yellow tangs - Hawaii

1 Sohal Tang?

2 Firefish - Purple

2 Firefish - Yellow

I know that I will probably have to chose between the Damsels and probably won't be able to get the Sohal tank.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I will try to order from Foster & Smith but I might have to order from Age of Aquariums. (Age of Aquariums is a local fish shop in West Ashly.)


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I do not work for Age of Aquariums but I am friends with the manager.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I'll also need advise on fish (or a shark) for a 10,000 g tank..... after I fix the leak.


----------



## usmc121581

I was just wondering because I was stationed in beaufort. But with those tangs if your not going with 6 or more only one. One of them will get killed by the other and add him last, as he will try to own the whole tank.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I can put 7 I really like yellow tangs, also What tank size and tank mates are good for a Sohol tang?


----------



## usmc121581

you cant put 7. You could get away with th schl and yellow tang.You could get away with atleast 3 different body shaped tangs.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Ok. I am buying a diiferant 55g for a filter, My current 55g I want to make a agressive tank with some triggers. I like Humu Picasso Triggers, What can I put in with those?


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I know I want the Sohal and 7 yellow tangs to add to that what about a powderblue tang? I did notice that there body is lose in shape to a Sohal, so would I just need to get a Blue Tang?


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Also I would like 4-7 Oscellus Clownfish (Tank bred) and 1-2 Percula Clownfish and 4-7 Tomato Clownfish. (Tank bred)


----------



## Age of Aquariums

And maybe a Naso.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Uh I mean 1 yellow Tang I wasn't thinking.


----------



## GalaxyGirl

Not to go off topic, but I am very jealous of your 10,000 gallon aquarium. I want one, and put two HUGE puffers in there. Nice =)


----------



## Melissa

ok, first of all you want way to many fish for a 55 gallon tank. tangs shouldnt be in anything less than 7 gallons. a shoal tang can not go in the tank either, it will get to big for it. you can only have 1 type of clownfish in your tank, you can not go mixing species of clowns. your best bet is 1 type of clown and some other smaler fish that are not tangs.

And i saw another post earlier about triggers, they can not go in 55 gallons either.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I was talking about my 125g. Not my 55g.


----------



## Melissa

sorry i just noticed, i read your ealier post about you having another 55 gallons and thought you were talking about 55 gallons...
but you still can not have 3 different types of clowns.
and i wouldnt reccomend a powder blue, they are very delicate and cant be mixed with sohals anyway
try a yellow, sohal, and either a blue, kole or naso.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Here is a picture of the aquarium.


----------

